

Punched cards: One of the biggest breakthroughs in programming history - nocivus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punched_cards

======
alexkay
When I was a child (8-10 y) I used to collect them, my parents worked in a
computer facility with lots of room-sized computers. Ah, good times... :)

~~~
nocivus
It's cool to see, in Amsterdam, some people with those music trolleys that
play it using punched cards. It shows that technology sticks around for a
while longer than one would expect :)

